# Looking for draw bar for Collet Closer Logan-Wards 10"



## Willjoe21 (Aug 30, 2021)

Hello everyone. I recently bought a new to me Logan Ward 10" Lathe with a TON of tooling. Everything from extra chucks, HSS blanks & cutters, face plates, collets, center drills, and lots and lots of other tooling and goodies. Anyways included with the lathe is a collet closer and collets however the draw bar that goes from the collet closer to the headstock is missing. I of course could make one but I would much rather buy the right bar.

My other thought is that I am sure another manufacturer's bar would be the same or close to what I need if someone out there knows this information and would share. I have attached a picture of the piece I am looking for to give you all an idea of what it is in case I am using the wrong term calling it a draw bar.

I would also love to find the bracket that bolts to the Lathe. I know this is a long shot but I thought I would try.


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 30, 2021)

eBay is your best bet but you probably would have to buy the assembly.

We wouldn't mind some pics of the lathe and all the goodies that came with it...


----------



## woodchucker (Aug 30, 2021)

I am not sure what that support is called, but I don't think searching for draw bar will help. Since the drawbar is the tube.
if you can't find one, it's easy enough to make one.

using that picture scale up the dimensions of other parts, to figure out length and hole to hole.


----------



## Willjoe21 (Aug 30, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> eBay is your best bet but you probably would have to buy the assembly.
> 
> We wouldn't mind some pics of the lathe and all the goodies that came with it...


Yeah I figured as much but it's always worth a try to see if someone has one sitting around they might let go. I am going to post up a bunch of pictures. Nothing is organized, sorted, cleaned, and put away yet so forgive the mess but there is a LOT that came with the lathe. Would love to hear your opinions on the lathe itself too I think she's a beauty.


----------



## Willjoe21 (Aug 30, 2021)

Here are pictures of the Logan.


----------



## Willjoe21 (Aug 30, 2021)

Here is some of the tools I received with the lathe.


----------



## Willjoe21 (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Willjoe21 (Aug 30, 2021)

There is about 50 pictures in total. Lots and lots of tooling. I don't want to post them all unless you guys want to see them I will....


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 30, 2021)

Willjoe21 said:


> Here are pictures of the Logan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice Logan, and you hit  the jackpot on tooling---congrats!!!


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 30, 2021)

Wow, what haul!  The lathe looks nice as well.  I looks as though you did well.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 31, 2021)

Technically, the name for the assembly for closing collets is "Collet Closer" or perhaps better is Lever Operated Collet Closer.  But it is NOT a draw bar.  Draw bars are solid and have male threads.  The tube on the closer, regardless of whether lever type, hand wheel type, etc., is called a draw tube.  It is hollow and has internal threads.  Just about the only two common types of collets that use a draw bar are the MT or Morse Taper collets and the R8 collets.


----------



## T. J. (Sep 2, 2021)

Nice score!


----------

